# Zone 6 late gardening. what?



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

What can I plant right around now in my area that will produce edibles? Zone 6, southern PA. Problem is it will be almost full sun, and will have to be potted. Ideas? Planning to can whatever it is but will eat some of it fresh also.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You're about 2 weeks late but you are in the window to plant garlic. It'll be ready next spring.

Spices in pots may work. Just bring them inside for the winter and pull what you need for the day off the plant.

Frost is only about 30 days out so it's pretty late for most anything.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have been wondering*

Every year, I have potatoes come up where I had them growing the year before, in spite of digging and tilling and even adding leaves to the plot and working them in. I have considered trying to plant some this fall as a test to see how many would come up in the spring.

I also have some left over onion starts from this spring. I am going to try to plant them, as opposed to throwing them away.

Just some ideas.

I also have kale growing that I planted years ago. I am thinking some more kale and other greens might be interesting. I can cover them with row covers when it starts to get cooler.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, I know I'm late, I suck. Thanks for the ideas. Didn't think about herbs and spices.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

radishes, lettuces, spinach, you could do some cabbage if you can find the started plants somewhere. I found mine at a small local owned hardware store. swiss chard and kale will grow now.

what size pots/planters do you have?

I thought spices came from over seas? HERBS can be grown in pots here.

I just brought mine in. I still need to take cuttings from some more basil and my lemon verbena and bring them in potted up for the winter.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

basically just flower pots and a couple long ones. Herbs and such should do fine in them. I would ust need to find somewhere inside that the cat wont get at it. (apartment living sucks)


----------

